# ansprechende Druckversion gestalten



## cater (25. Juli 2004)

Hi,

ich bin gerade dabei eine größere Web Site mit einigen Texten zu gestalten und möchte auch eine Druckversion einbinden.

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage wieviel "schnickschnack" ich darin unterbringe und sie somit vielleicht etwas ansprechender gestalte oder ob ich darauf verzichte und das normale Design der Seite in der Druckversion komplett vernachlässige.

Wie macht ihr das? In der "Normalversion" habe ich bspw. die serifenlose Verdana als Schriftart gewählt, da sie auf dem Monitor wesentlich besser zu lesen ist. Soll ich für die Druckversion nun bei der Verdana bleiben oder zugunsten der Lesbarkeit (relativ lange Texte/Artikel) die Times  nehmen (bei stern.de ist das der Fall, bei spiegel.de nicht)?

Kennt ihr gute Druckversionen von größeren Seiten? Ihr könnt gerne Links posten!

Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch konkrete Vorschläge. Ich habe mir überlegt, was auf die Druckseite drauf soll:
- der Text/Artikel natürlich
- Datum
- Url
- besser auch ein Hinweis auf das Urheberrecht ("Nur für privaten Gebrauch")
- Adresse+Tel. (ist für Seite einer Kinderärztin, von daher nützlich denke ich)

Wie ordnet man diese Komponenten am besten an? Sind einige überflüssig?

Was ist außerdem praktischer: Sollte sich sofort nach dem Klicken auf die Druckversion das Drucker-Dialog-Fenster öffnen oder soll ich nur einen Butten "jetzt drucken" o.ä. oben hinbauen (wie bei bahn.de-Verbindungsauskunft)?


Ich würde mich sehr über eure Meinung freuen. Vielleicht hat sich ja schonmal jemand diese Gedanken gemacht und kann mir ein paar Anregungen geben.

Carlo


----------



## ShadowMan (25. Juli 2004)

Hi!

Zur Schriftart:

Ich würde Times (oder eine andere Schriftart aus der Barock Antiqua) nehmen. Diese hat den Vorteil das sie flott und gut lesbar ist und daher auch in Zeitungen verwendet wird.

Und zum Drucken:

Ich würde nicht direkt das Drucker-Dialog-Fenster öffnen lassen, da es mir z.B. öfters passiert das ich mich mal verklicke und das ist dann nervig. Ich würde erstmal die Druckzeite anzeigen lassen (damit der jenige auch weiss was er da drucken lässt) und dann einen extra Button zum drucken erstellen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen.

Liebe Grüße,
Manuel ;-]


----------

